# Fracino contempo dual fuel coffee machine



## Mark dyer (Feb 22, 2020)

Hi all please can someone help me I'm pulling my hair out well if I had any. I brought a second hand machine last week to go in my coffee van. On Thursday I took my old machine out and put the new one in ( at that time it was working fine) I plumped it all in,sorted the waste out and plugged it in again all worked fine. As its dual fuel and I'm not a gas engineer I left the gas well alone and thought I will use it on electric until I get it sorted. Now the part I messed up. There is 2 cables coming out of the machine one had a plug on it which put power in the machine the other one had no plug on and looked as tho it hadn't been used so first question what is that used for? Then the real bad part as I thought the cable wasnt live as it had no plug on it it touched the side of the machine and tripped the van out so to my shock it must be live. When taped the cable up the put the trip back up to my relief everything came back on including the machine but now when I press the controll buttons on the front I get nothing on both groupers everything else works and it gets upto temperature and all pressures are correct but obviously I cant get any coffee out of the machine. So the next question is there a fues in the machine that works both sides or is it something more serious. Thanks in advance I really need some help.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Possibly one is power supply to the machine, the other could be the power supply between the machine and the water pump ?

Short possibly damaged the printed circuit board ?


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Check the fuse inside the control board. 3.5a i believe

And yes - the smaller of the 2 cables is the feed for the pump


----------



## Mark dyer (Feb 22, 2020)

Hi el carajillo

Thanks for the reply. I guess its possible it's to a water pump. I have checked the manual and it doesn't say anything about a separate water pump but tomorrow I'm going to have a look and see where it goes to. Is the printed board the buttons or a circuit board somewhere else?

Thanks mark

Newboy uk

Thanks for your help. Silly question where is the control board is it the one behind the touch pad?

Thanks mark


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Pulloff the right side cover and look for a black box around 4in square.

Im assuming its one with the 5 button touchpad.

I think theres only 2 screws bolding it in. Im sure the glass fuse in there controls all the solonoids so stands a chance


----------



## Mark dyer (Feb 22, 2020)

Newboyuk

I will try it in the morning and get back to you if it works you will make this very happy.

Thanks mark


----------



## Mark dyer (Feb 22, 2020)

Hi el carajillo

Thanks for the reply. I guess its possible it's to a water pump. I have checked the manual and it doesn't say anything about a separate water pump but tomorrow I'm going to have a look and see where it goes to. Is the printed board the buttons or a circuit board somewhere else?

Thanks mark

Newboy uk

Thanks for your help. Silly question where is the control board is it the one behind the touch pad?

Thanks mark

I would like to thank you for your help on this one newboyuk it worked and I owe you one.

Mark


----------

